# Which Dripper



## phanatik (28/5/15)

Hi Guys,

Need some help...

Which dripper should I go for?
- Tobh
- 454 Big Block
- Odin

i'm coming from a Trident V2 and have some Voodoo juices incoming, so want to enjoy them to the fullest.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/15)

Odin gets my vote

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (28/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Odin gets my vote


why is that, @Viper_SA ? 
I have roughly 1 hour 30 minutes to decide...


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/15)

Great flavor on the Odin, very easy to build on and quite forgiving with how you wick it. Currently my most used atty of all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/5/15)

I've never used 2 of these drippers but Im throwing in my  anyway 

I'd go for the Tobh for three reasons, 
1: I already own the Odin, it's an great atty. 
2: I'm a single coil guy and dont see the need for quad coils in my own vape journey, 454 is a waste to me. To each, his own, I guess.
3. The Tobh has a simple 3 post design which I like.

Ultimately, if I didn't already own the Odin, the single coil airflow of the Odin would've swayed my decision and I most likely end up buying the Odin again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (28/5/15)

ok, so 2 votes for the ODIN.
Thanks @Viper_SA & @DoubleD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/5/15)

Let me help @phanatik: +1 for the Odin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (28/5/15)

Make that 3 votes! thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

@Viper_SA summed it up perfectly imo. +1 on the Odin.


----------



## phanatik (28/5/15)

so..
I am now the proud owner of the mighty (little) ODIN!

Man it kicks a$$. Thanks VapeMOB

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

phanatik said:


> so..
> I am now the proud owner of the mighty (little) ODIN!
> 
> Man it kicks a$$. Thanks VapeMOB


And, as easy to build as we suggested?


----------



## phanatik (28/5/15)

Andre said:


> And, as easy to build as we suggested?


Ok, so i haven't really built on it myself, the dude at VapeMOB was kind enough to scerw in one if the coils it came with... quality coils i must add, not the flimsy 5 wrap 30g kanthal around a strand of silica... i did oberver and its super easy...

1 through and one under 

Wicked it with rayon and had my lungs explode. 0.4 ohm i believe.

Can't wait to build some parallels or dare I say the oh so elusive dragon nano coil (if i can wick it properly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/15)

Nano dragons is a bit difficult to wick on the Odin because the is no space between the negative post and the juice well, but if you pull it iff please post pics. My firat tug on my Odin was at 0.6ohm and it kicked twice as hard as other attys did with 0.3ohm. I love how it has so little parts too, unlike some other attys I have. Welcome to the club. There is a nice Odin thread, but I believe it's in the Reo section.


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Nano dragons is a bit difficult to wick on the Odin because the is no space between the negative post and the juice well, but if you pull it iff please post pics. My firat tug on my Odin was at 0.6ohm and it kicked twice as hard as other attys did with 0.3ohm. I love how it has so little parts too, unlike some other attys I have. Welcome to the club. There is a nice Odin thread, but I believe it's in the Reo section.


Yes, it is in Reoville, but all are more than welcome. Only difference building for a bf device is that less wicking is better. Here is the link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-odin-thread.t4934/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (4/6/15)

ok so i'm loving the ODIN, and my builds are really kicking!

But.... I got myself a Tobh as well (VapeMOB had a copper one which looks sick on my Paragon)

I'm just wondering about battery life though.
I popped in a fresh battery and and running dual coils, 8 wraps of 24g kanthal coming in at 0.3ohm.

It knocked me over for the first 5 minutes, and now it feels like there isn't enough power? is that normal?


----------



## eviltoy (4/6/15)

yar as the battery voltage drop you will notice it on the vape


----------



## phanatik (4/6/15)

but so quickly? lol

Thanks for the reply @eviltoy or should i saw No Ratava?


----------

